# Ten State Standards



## jeb6294 (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually ran across a municipality that goes by the Ten State Standards for their sewer regulations (most have their own rules and regs).

1) fortunately I still have a copy of the .pdf file that was at the Savefile link some time ago.

b) not so fortunately it is the 1997 addition and it looks like there's now a 2004 version.

I did a search and I'm not finding anyplace where this can be downloaded...so for all I've seen are places telling you to how you can order a copy for $12. Can this not be downloaded anymore or am I just missing it? Do you suppose the 1997 version is still okay to use for the most part?


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 30, 2007)

I don't know. It's hard to tell what the changes were, but I doubt they were significant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

^^^ Agreed. Remember the point of those 'standards' was to provide design critieria for common components like lift stations, rapid sand filters, etc. I had a copy of the 1997 TSS with me, but any use I had for that document was obviated by my units operation general knowledge about how to design (size) common water/wastewater components and some references I had (Metcalf &amp; Eddy, Environmental Engineering Calcs Text, etc.

IMHO, you are safe with the 1997 version for the purposes of the exam. :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't actually need them for the exam...passed that last year. There is actually a city here that goes by the Ten State Standards for their sewer regs so I want to see what my restrictions are when laying out the sewer in a new subdivision.

I was kind of surprised baecause most counties/townships/cities/etc. have come up with their own sewer and water regs (basically slightly different variations of the exact same requirements just to make our lives a little harder). We got a comment letter back for another project we'd done in that city and they actually called out the Ten State Standards as the source for some comment.


----------

